# Humminbird 788ci Problems



## MrEdd (Jul 20, 2008)

My Humminbird 788ci screen froze up while fishing, restarted it & kept locking up screen it started back up on. Buttons for other options were unresponsive. It is ok now. Wondering if the High heat day could be the reason?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I’ll sell you another one for $ 75 but I have no transducer


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Unit gremlins can often be related to low power or insufficient wiring (too small gauge) to electronics ... 

Is the unit wired direct to the battery with 14gauge (or heavier) wire ...??

Can you have the battery load tested ...??

Rickie


----------

